# To the cute girl at B&H on Monday...



## Easy_Target (Aug 12, 2008)

I doubt she's actually on here, but whatever. I just needed to vent this. 

[Backstory:I went to B&H on Monday (Aug 11) to help my mom find a point & shoot and I swung by the film counter real quick.]

I went up to the guy at the terminal and asked him for 620 format film. He wasn't really sure what I was looking for so he referred me to his coworker to his left. I asked him for 620 film and then you walked up to where I just was and asked for 620 film as well! 

Imagine the odds of that, two people going to B&H looking for a film that has been discontinued for the last 13 years, end up right next to each other! You had a nice smile (not to mention an awesome pair of ripped jeans) as you responded you were getting the film for your Brownie.

I really would've loved to talk with you some more over some coffee afterwards; but alas, the timing was not right as I spent the next hour or so picking out a new camera. 

We didn't get to have coffee afterwards, but I would've liked to know your name. 

Signed ~The Asian Guy with Glasses and the Black UFO pants~

[Yes, I know it sounds a bit like a Craigslist personal. I might actually post it on Craigslist tomorrow, but I have a fever right now so it's making thinking a bit difficult for me. That and it's erasing her face from my memory banks, hopefully her smile will remain.  ]


----------



## Alpha (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL. Classic.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 13, 2008)

I feel your pain, man.  Happens to me all the time.  Well, not cute girls with cameras and specialty film, but...Well, nothing that cool.


----------



## Senor Hound (Aug 13, 2008)

You gotta step up!!!  Look like a fool and ask her out.  The worst she can do is say no, and women will usually appreciate being asked out, even if they're not interested.  Believe it or not, many women understand how nerve-racking it can be to ask someone out (they're very empathetic).

Let this encounter teach you to take what you want, cause they ain't gonna give it to you!


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 13, 2008)

^^^Like he sez!


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography (Aug 13, 2008)

I hope you find her.


----------



## The Cute Girl (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi The Asian Guy with Glasses and the Black UFO pants.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey look its the cute girl from the photo shop! You should post your picture!


----------



## The Cute Girl (Aug 13, 2008)

C677T said:


> Hey look its the cute girl from the photo shop! You should post your picture!


 
No, no Tom Foolery here. I are The Cute Girl. 

My jeans are well ventilated.






See my smile?


----------



## Battou (Aug 13, 2008)

Hahaha ET....you certainly live up to your name :lmao:


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 13, 2008)

Apparently The Cute Girl doesn't exsist. 0 post?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 13, 2008)

haha I was just checking, You are cute, lucky guy who met you:thumbup:


edit: hey wait a sec, how do we know your not some other " the cute girl"  and not the one that guy met at the store


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2008)

> Apparently The Cute Girl doesn't exsist. 0 post?


Posts in Off-topic, no longer count toward the post count.


----------



## The Cute Girl (Aug 13, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> Apparently The Cute Girl doesn't exsist. 0 post?


 
Most certainly do.










I've even got The Cute Girl&shy;® roommates







C677T said:


> haha I was just checking, You are cute, lucky guy who met you:thumbup:
> 
> 
> edit: hey wait a sec, how do we know your not some other " the cute girl" and not the one that guy met at the store


 
Because I'm the trendy cute girl that only shoots with old school cameras and medium format film. I just do it to be cool. My Apple products & Mini Cooper validate the fact that I'm trendy and cute.


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography (Aug 13, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Posts in Off-topic, no longer count toward the post count.


 
For reals? That kinda bites a bit.


----------



## terri (Aug 13, 2008)

You even share the same IP address as Village Idiot!    That must mean you exist...at least in his head.


----------



## Battou (Aug 13, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Posts in Off-topic, no longer count toward the post count.



lol for just this reason right


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 13, 2008)

terri said:


> You even share the same IP address as Village Idiot! That must mean you exist...at least in his head.


 
Er...what's an IP address? :blushing:


----------



## terri (Aug 13, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> Er...what's an IP address? :blushing:


Something moderators can check.    For fun.    :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou (Aug 13, 2008)

lol, I completely missed terris post.



Busted 



*EDIT*


terri said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Er...what's an IP address? :blushing:
> ...




I'm curious, does the IP check on VB tell all names associated to an IP as well as all IP's to a user like ours does:?:


----------



## terri (Aug 13, 2008)

Battou said:


> lol, I completely missed terris post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does.


----------



## Battou (Aug 13, 2008)

terri said:


> Yes it does.



 :thumbup: That makes it quick and easy. 



Man, I wish I could talk denis to switching to VB.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 13, 2008)

hah so it is a different " the cute girl" that the OP met hah I had my suspicions, I say good day.




Village Idiot said:


> Apparently The Cute Girl doesn't exsist. 0 post?



Is this your sister? haha


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 13, 2008)

Friend of mine. She's in CA until October...She did live in NY for a while, but it was in Dryden. Definitely not a photographer. She did model for me though.


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 13, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> You gotta step up!!!  Look like a fool and ask her out.  The worst she can do is say no, and women will usually appreciate being asked out, even if they're not interested.  Believe it or not, many women understand how nerve-racking it can be to ask someone out (they're very empathetic).
> 
> Let this encounter teach you to take what you want, cause they ain't gonna give it to you!


Reread my post about why I was at B&H. *cough* I most certainly would've asked her out for coffee, but would you have tried to pick up a girl while your mother is standing next to you? :er:



The Cute Girl said:


> No, no Tom Foolery here. I are The Cute Girl.
> 
> See my smile?



She didn't have blonde highlights. 



C677T said:


> hah so it is a different " the cute girl" that the OP met hah I had my suspicions, I say good day.


 Yep, she is different from the one I met.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 13, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> ...but would you have tried to pick up a girl while your mother is standing next to you? :er:


 Absolutely.  Why does that change things?  Just politely excuse yourself and carry on.


----------



## Senor Hound (Aug 13, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> Reread my post about why I was at B&H. *cough* I most certainly would've asked her out for coffee, but would you have tried to pick up a girl while your mother is standing next to you?



I asked the nurse taking care of my sister out, when she had her last baby.  Even my grandparents were standing there.  I kind of took her off to the side (after flirting with her for a few days) and asked her.  She said she had a bf...

Carpe Diem, though...  She was such a sweet girl, I had to try.  Plus, my mom would have asked me why I DIDN'T ask her out.  She's probably not the same type of mom your's is.   Mine's very un-mom-like.


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 13, 2008)

My mom is a stereotypical asian mom, so yes that does change things.


----------



## Senor Hound (Aug 13, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> My mom is a stereotypical asian mom, so yes that does change things.



I live in Arkansas, so I don't know what that means.  I go months, sometimes years without seeing someone of Asian descent, letalone their mom. 

The place I live is so undiverse, whenever a black person stops at the local gas station for whatever, people are like, "OMG a black person!"  Its kind of funny, in a sad, messed up way.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 13, 2008)

you should of kissed the girl in front of your mom


----------



## monkeykoder (Aug 13, 2008)

My mom would have smacked me upside the head for not asking her out...  You get used to getting smacked upside the head after a while.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 13, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> Friend of mine. She's in CA until October...She did live in NY for a while, but it was in Dryden. Definitely not a photographer. She did model for me though.



Hmm...I live in Oregon.  It's a short 50 mile drive to California!  ;-)


----------



## Battou (Aug 13, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> but would you have tried to pick up a girl while your mother is standing next to you? :er:




YES Every friggen time.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 13, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Hmm...I live in Oregon.  It's a short 50 mile drive to California!  ;-)



But what part of kalifornia does she live? you may have to put another 0 on that 50, kalifornia is a big 'un


----------



## monkeykoder (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes it is and you might have to just about Double that 500 it's about 400 from where I am to L.A. and probably 400 north of me to Oregon.  And don't forget California extends all the way down to San Diego.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 14, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> My mom is a stereotypical asian mom, so yes that does change things.


 
So she can't wait to find her daughters a husband and likes to yell at her sons?


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 14, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Yes it is and you might have to just about Double that 500 it's about 400 from where I am to L.A. and probably 400 north of me to Oregon. And don't forget California extends all the way down to San Diego.


 
Monterey. And her Husband is a really big guy in the army.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 14, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> Yes it is and you might have to just about Double that 500 it's about 400 from where I am to L.A. and probably 400 north of me to Oregon.  And don't forget California extends all the way down to San Diego.





Village Idiot said:


> Monterey. And her Husband is a really big guy in the army.



Why do you guys have to pee in my Cheerios this morning?


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## usayit (Aug 15, 2008)

what are UFO pants?


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 16, 2008)

WHY IS THERE A BIG HONKING TARANTULA IN MY THREAD?!?!?!?!? :er:



What are UFO pants? 

They're parachute pants. Most commonly associated with ravers. That's how they got the name "Raver pants."

http://www.bewild.com/baunufopa.html

They're not "fashionable" these days, but it doesn't matter. They're SO comfortable it's ridiculous. It's complete and utter freedom in terms of how you feel. 

UFOs are to Pants what Boxers are to Underwear. The guys know what I'm talking about.


----------



## usayit (Aug 17, 2008)

Ah...  damn.. I loved my parachute pants!!!  (yes... I wore them).  Very comfortable.  I might just get a pair of UFO pants just for the hell of it.

How in the world did parachute pants become known as UFO pants?


----------



## Renair (Aug 17, 2008)

I think they became known as UFO pants because they're all frickin' space cadets!!!  LOL


----------



## Lacey Anne (Aug 17, 2008)

This thread cracked me up! I'm seriously sitting here lol! My kids are looking at me like I'm NUTS!

So, when you see a cute girl... Ask her out for coffee! Or even better, a martini! Even if she says no, you've made her day.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 17, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> So, when you see a cute girl... Ask her out for coffee! Or even better, a martini! Even if she says no, you've made her day.



Oh, they _always _say that!


----------



## Lacey Anne (Aug 17, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Oh, they _always _say that!


 Hey, it would make MY day! lol! But I'm not that cute...


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 17, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Oh, they _always _say that!



Yup, and then they spit on us and laugh with their friends, while mocking us in their horribly mean way usually reserved for other females.

I mean, that happens to everyone right?


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 17, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Absolutely.  Why does that change things?  Just politely excuse yourself and carry on.



Actually it would be extra cool as she would know you're for real and not just some creep.


----------



## jv17 (Aug 17, 2008)

that's an oldie but goodie post!!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 18, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Posts in Off-topic, no longer count toward the post count.


for real


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 18, 2008)

yes it looks that way


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 18, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> yes it looks that way



^^^ The quote button is your friend


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 22, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> My mom would have smacked me upside the head for not asking her out...  trying to pick her up. You get used to getting smacked upside the head after a while.



My version:
My mom would have smacked me upside the head for trying to pick her up. You get used to getting smacked upside the head after a while.




Senor Hound said:


> The place I live is so undiverse, whenever a black person stops at the local gas station for whatever, people are like, "OMG a black person!"  Its kind of funny, in a sad, messed up way.


You mean like in Aspen Colorado?





C677T said:


> you should of kissed the girl in front of your mom


 Then I would've gotten slapped twice.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 22, 2008)

I think we should all help you with that girl... you have any of her personal data? address? she should get mail from overseas telling her that you like her


----------



## Yemme (Aug 22, 2008)

Easy_Target  :hug::...awwww that's the sweetest post.  

I wish I had your mom mine keeps trying to get me pregnant... She wants her grandbabies badly.

I was shocked when you said female at B&H cause there&#8217;s hardly (or should I say none) behind the counter.  Just a few, a feeeew good men.  

Did you at least stick around to hear her say her phone number to the clerk?


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 22, 2008)

Yemme said:


> I wish I had your mom mine keeps trying to get me pregnant... She wants her grandbabies badly.



Most of my female friends have exactly that problem with their parents!!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 22, 2008)

You men are so lucky!


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 22, 2008)

Yemme said:


> You men are so lucky!




hmm, well, not sure!


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 22, 2008)

Yemme said:


> I was shocked when you said female at B&H cause theres hardly (or should I say none) behind the counter.  Just a few, a feeeew good men.
> 
> Did you at least stick around to hear her say her phone number to the clerk?


 Unfortunately, no. I wasn't able to. She had a sizeable order for the clerk to get for her, meanwhile I just had one roll. 



Alex_B said:


> I think we should all help you with that girl... you have any of her personal data? address? she should get mail from overseas telling her that you like her


If I had any of that, I wouldn't have made this post, now would I? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 23, 2008)

Yemme said:


> I wish I had your mom mine keeps trying to get me pregnant... She wants her grandbabies badly.


  Some reason I thought you were a guy, guess not!


----------



## KD5NRH (Aug 23, 2008)

"Her" name is Roger, and "she" is glad that the makeup is working so well.


----------



## Battou (Aug 23, 2008)

:lmao:


----------



## Yemme (Aug 23, 2008)

I love this place!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 23, 2008)

Yemme said:


> I love this place!



You mean B&H ?


----------



## monkeykoder (Aug 23, 2008)

Yemme said:


> You men are so lucky!



My mom told me she wanted grandbabies RIGHT NOW when I was 14 years old I don't think us guys have it any easier...


----------



## Yemme (Aug 23, 2008)

C677T said:


> You mean B&H ?



No, I like this forum.  People aren't so serious and know how to make a joke, laugh it up.  

I'm actually scared of B&H... I feel like a mouse in a maze and they&#8217;re pulling the cheese in front of us telling us where to go.  I wonder if they fixed the freaking escalator (Our Exercise wheel), It was broken for months... Then when your all finished you wonder what the hell you bought... Then you'll go back there to start all over again.

Why is the Camera section on the top floor???


----------



## Yemme (Aug 23, 2008)

monkeykoder said:


> My mom told me she wanted grandbabies RIGHT NOW when I was 14 years old I don't think us guys have it any easier...



What &#8230;  all men have to worry about is their prostate.


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 23, 2008)

C677T said:


> Some reason I thought you were a guy, guess not!



The Internet. Where the Men are men, the Women are men and the Children are FBI agents.



Yemme said:


> What   all men have to worry about is their prostate.


Dont forget testicles. Oh and lightning. Can't forget about lightning.


*Man Survives 4th  Lightning Strike
*

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/08/15/earlyshow/living/main778521.shtml


----------



## Yemme (Aug 23, 2008)

Easy_Target said:


> The Internet. Where the Men are men, the Women are men and the Children are FBI agents.



 




Easy_Target said:


> Dont forget testicles. Oh and lightning. Can't forget about lightning.
> *Man Survives 4th  Lightning Strike
> *
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/08/15/earlyshow/living/main778521.shtml



A little lighting never hurt anyone... Now, Child birth has killed many...


----------



## mrodgers (Aug 23, 2008)

KD5NRH said:


> "Her" name is Roger, and "she" is glad that the makeup is working so well.


LMAO!

Well I'm not the world's most masculine man 
But I know what I am and I'm glad I'm a man 
And so is _Roger....  Ro-Ro-Ro-Roooger...._


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 6, 2008)

you know 120 and 620 are the same size film, except the reel on the 120 is a tiny bit thicker and has to be shaved down. or you can re roll the 120 onto a 620 reel. 

I bought an Argus 75 at my thrift store today  for $5.99 and it takes 620.

Its funny B&H charges twice the price for 620 as it does 120


----------



## epp_b (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## mrodgers (Sep 7, 2008)

nice bump....

Anyways, I think I have found Easy Target's cute girl since we figured out that the first cute girl posted here wasn't his...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 7, 2008)

Yemme said:


> ---I'm actually scared of B&H... I feel like a mouse in a maze---


 
I&#8217;ve only been to B&H ones and that is the same filling I had.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 7, 2008)

epp_b said:


>




Oh god


----------



## Yemme (Sep 7, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> nice bump....
> 
> Anyways, I think I have found Easy Target's cute girl since we figured out that the first cute girl posted here wasn't his...



:shock: why do you guys do that... 
That would be a cool beer bottle glasses ad.  Just find a similar image.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 7, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> Ive only been to B&H ones and that is the same filling I had.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 7, 2008)

_Awwwwww.....I hope you find the girl!!!_   :O)

Very entertaining post!!!  LOL!!!!

;O)


----------

